#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   höllische rückenschmerzen >

## tasha0508

Hallo ich habe zwei befunde einmal vom röntgen und vom mrt. Die ich nicht verstehe. 
Erster befund: 
Etwas verminderte lordosierung 
Hauptsächlich mässige osteochondrose auf Höhe L5/S1 mit paramedianer protrusion,dadurch wir fast der duralsack erreicht.  
Auf Höhe von L4/L5 auch deutliche paramediane protrusion mit impression des duralsacks  in den übrigen etagen keine relevante dorsalverlagerung der bandscheibe. 
Regelrechter conusstand. 
Dieskrete spondyalarthrose auf Höhe von L5/S1  
Zweiter befund: 
Torsionsskoliose mit rechtskonvexer kompenente im lws bereich. Beginnende osteochondrose bei L5/S1 mit intialer spondyalarthrose. Im bws abschnitt beginnende costovertebralarthrose sowie osteochondrosen.
Beginnende ist athrose.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Thasha, 
-> Röntgenbefund 
verminderte Lordosierung (bei der Lendenwirbelsäule beschreibt die Wirbelsäule einen S- Bogen nach vorn -Brustwirbelsäule S-Bogen nach hinten. Der S- Bogen der Lendenwirbelsäule ist etwas abgeflacht.  
es besteht eine mässige Osteochondrose auf Höhe des Lendenwirbelkörpers 5 und dem Kreuzwirbel S1, dass heisst es gibt eine degenerative Veränderung von Wirbel und Bandscheibe da. . Mit einer Bandscheibenvorwölbung neben der Mitte. Dadurch wird der Duralsack fast erreicht - > Duralsack = die harte Schutzhaut des Rückenmark`s  
Ein Stück höher die Bandscheibe zwischen Lendenwirbel 4 und Lendenwirbel 5 hat das Gleiche Problem eine Vorwölbung - diese drückt allerdings auf den Duralsack also die harte  Schutzhaut des Rückenmarkes. Ansonsten keine Vorwölbungen odgl. bei der Lendenwirbelsäule.
Der so genannte Conus ist das Ende des Rückenmarkes im Bereich des Lendenwirbelkörpers 1  Es sieht in etwa aus wie ein Conus 
Danach beginnt das Nervengeflecht (Plexus)  Lumbosakralis.  
Diskrete Sponylarthrose (Arthrose der Wirbelgelenke)  
-> MRT -Befund  
Torsionsskoliose mit rechts konvexer Komponente im lws Bereich = Im Lendenwirbelbereich eine Skoiliose ( eien Krümmung nach rechts (Torsion bedeutet das es neben der Krümmung noch eine Verdrehung der Wirbelsäule in sich gibt übertrieben sieht dies dann aus wie eine Spirale!
Beginnende Osteochondrose =  degenerative Veränderung von Wirbelkörper und Bandscheibe hier bei LWK 5 und Kreuzwirbel (S1).  
Mit teilweiser Arthrose der Wirbelgelenke. Bei der Brustwirbelsäule Abschnitt beginnende costovertebralarthrose. Die Costovertebralgelenke sind die Gelenke zwischen Rippen und Wirbelsäule. Sie ermöglichen u.a. das sich bewegen können z.B, zur Atmung. Da es vorn noch zwischen Brustbein und Rippen ähnliche Gelenke gibt *Brustbein*-*Rippen*-*Gelenke* (Articulationes sternocostales bzw. Sternoclaviculagelenk) gibt es einen Bewegungsspielraum der Lunge usw..
Osteochondrose  degenerative Veränderung Wirbel und Bandscheibe! Beginnende Arthrose..... 
In wie weit bei Dir eine Schmerzbehandlung reicht oder nicht , dass müsste man vor Ort klären. >vor einer OP sollte man allerdings erst einmal abklären ob man mit einer PRT + Physiotherapie etwas erreicht.  http://radiologie.klinik-am-ring.de/...rapie-prt.html 
Gruss StefanD.  
PS. Ich weis nicht wie gross Dein Cobb-Winkel ist-> forum.skoliose-op.info/phpBB3/

----------


## tasha0508

Danke für diese tolle Erklärung meiner befunde!!! Die skolliose ist glaub ich garnicht soooo schlimm,weil mir mein Arzt gesagt hatte das es nur leicht wäre. Aber der hat mich glaub ich nicht so ernst genommen das ich wirklich totale Rückenschmerzen habe. Kg bekomme ich schon hilft aber nicht wirklich. Und am Montag habe ich einen Termin bei einen wirbelsäulen spezialist. Ich hoffe das er mich ernst nimmt und mich irgendwie ernst nimmt. Nicht wie mein alter das wäre alles nicht so schlimm. Naja kann mich nicht wirklich bücken und es tut halt weh. Nach sechs Monaten will ich einfach wieder schmerzfrei sein.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo tasha, 
wenn Du Morgen einem Termin hast bei einem Orthopäden, wird das hoffentlich geklärt. Im Normalfall hat man noch dei Möglichkeit einer Zweitmeinung. Wenn Du bereits seit sechs Monaten Schmerzen hast solltest Du schon zwingend in eine Schmerzambulanz gehen. Ich weis zwar nicht wie ausgeprägt Deine Schmerzen sind aber Schmerzen können chronisch werden.  
Vorher würde ich einmal solchen einem Bogen ausfüllen  
Gruss StefanD  
.Schmerzprotokoll.jpg

----------

